# Leather seat repair kits



## gavlewis (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

This is my first post as a newbie! i'm trying to find out what colour repair kit or dye i need for my 08 TT, the code is N3Q/TH which is Light Grey according to my local Audi garage but can't confirm this colour on the Gliptone site or on the dynamix site as nothing matches up! there is a light grey but says 2002 so not sure if this is the right one! has anyone had any experience with finding Light Grey?! it seems to be a bit of a minefield to be honest!

By the way the guides for leather cleaning roof etc are quality!


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

Gliptone leathercare. These are the guys to speak to. 01706819365.
It worked for me. Cheers


----------



## gavlewis (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Murraytt,

Thanks for the reply, i did speak to them and they suggested sending a sample but to be honest i can't find any excess leather i can cut off! i'm sure someone must have brought a kit and know what colour it is!


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Swissvax is what you want.

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/product_detai ... _dye_150ml


----------

